# nclex examination



## emmylou42 (Jul 21, 2013)

How long did British nurses revise for before feeling ready to sit nclex exams?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

they no longer do ..POTUS dtopped US nurse schedule A visas in 2006


----------



## emmylou42 (Jul 21, 2013)

Sorry, can you explain further? What do I need to do to work as a nurse in USA/ convert my qualifications??


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

emmylou42 said:


> Sorry, can you explain further? What do I need to do to work as a nurse in USA/ convert my qualifications??


the schedule A nurse visa which gave a green card was stopped in2006 by POTUS 
asying only US nurses are needed


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

emmylou42 said:


> Sorry, can you explain further? What do I need to do to work as a nurse in USA/ convert my qualifications??


Licensure is issued on state level. Google the respective state and nursing license and work your way through the requirements. Here is Texas for example. Texas Board of Nursing

As Davis1 posted - the visa specific for qualified nursing staff has been eliminated. You will find it rather difficult to find an employer able and willing to sponsor staff. But we do not know about your qualifications.


----------



## emmylou42 (Jul 21, 2013)

Its not the green card I need, it's advice about converting my qualifications


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

emmylou42 said:


> Its not the green card I need, it's advice about converting my qualifications


for what purpose ... 

you are not employable in the US 
unless you intend to use a different method of entry


----------



## emmylou42 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes, I am midway through getting visa as alien relative, my brother is a u.s citizen, so its not a visa I'm looking for, merely wondering how,and how easy it is to convert my British nursing degree!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

emmylou42 said:


> Yes, I am midway through getting visa as alien relative, my brother is a u.s citizen, so its not a visa I'm looking for, merely wondering how,and how easy it is to convert my British nursing degree!


You sit for NCLEX and apply for licensure through the respective state board. Google NCLEX and NCSBN.org is the first hit. https://www.ncsbn.org/171.htm


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

emmylou42 said:


> Yes, I am midway through getting visa as alien relative, my brother is a u.s citizen, so its not a visa I'm looking for, merely wondering how,and how easy it is to convert my British nursing degree!


t
hen its possible.... the visa will take 13 years though so rules may well change


----------



## emmylou42 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes we applied several years ago and are well into the process....no rush, I just want to prepare for when the time comes. Hence trying to find out what nclex entails.


----------

